# Aberdeen MD Car Show



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I thougt I read some where on the net that there is a slot car show coming next weekend , Sept. 21, in Aberdeen MD at the Clarion Hotel. I haven't seen anybody mention it like they did the show in Philly so I was wondering if it was cancelled or just not news worthy?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Just received email yesterday. Tables are sold out for both rooms. Should be a good show. So yes it is still on.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Great show*

The is a terrific show.The only reason its not bigger is because there is no more room.Elliot Dahlberg and Doug Keyes have done a great job . It's right off the highway.See you there.Tom Stumpf


----------

